# ghrp6 and creating new muscle cells



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Sysnthic hgh as you most no creates new muscle cells my question

Is does ghrp6 thanks for input


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Bump please help


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Urm... Well dont quote me on this but my way of thinking is this... If synthetic GH promotes new muscle cells which is obviously not produced by pit gland then ghrp must do because the release your getting from the ghrp IS from the pituitary gland so logically I would say in turn it does especially when cjc is added that's my way of thinking anyways bro.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks buddy


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes it does, as a simple answer.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

I diagree


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

The internet doesn't.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

KRIS_B said:


> Urm... Well dont quote me on this but my way of thinking is this... If synthetic GH promotes new muscle cells which is obviously not produced by pit gland then ghrp must do because the release your getting from the ghrp IS from the pituitary gland so logically I would say in turn it does especially when cjc is added that's my way of thinking anyways bro.


I agree that seems a logical answer mate,i would think more chance with cjc non dac.Even better topped up with 2iu synth though...


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I agree that seems a logical answer mate,i would think more chance with cjc non dac.Even better topped up with 2iu synth though...


Or even better..... All three!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

KRIS_B said:


> Or even better..... All three!!


Sorry i meant that,cjc aint great by itself:lol:It just helps the pulse last from the ghrp,,,


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm using ghrp-6/mod grf at the moment. Was going to use GH but opted for this first, may even add GH to it soon.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

s3_abv said:


> I'm using ghrp-6/mod grf at the moment. Was going to use GH but opted for this first, may even add GH to it soon.


I did both ,great stuff,don't run too much synth too though sets up a bleed,not what you want,2iu x2 /day synth due to 12 hour half life is about it.Peps every 3 or 4 hours too


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice one.

I'm just using 100mcg of each 3 times a day. Morning/post (8pm)/bed


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

zak1990 said:


> Sysnthic hgh as you most no creates new muscle cells my question
> 
> Is does ghrp6 thanks for input


Synthetic GH does not create new muscle cells, it converts to IGF and in a complex process that creates new muscle cells, splitting hairs but true....any GHRP be that 2, 6 or IPAM release natural GH from your body so the answer to your question is yes in a very simplistic but round about way, and to go one step further jabbing IGF-1LR3 dose not make the process quicker for many reasons the main one it is not the IGF-1 found in muscle it will be systematic........


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Synthetic GH does not create new muscle cells, it converts to IGF and in a complex process that creates new muscle cells, splitting hairs but true....any GHRP be that 2, 6 or IPAM release natural GH from your body so the answer to your question is yes in a very simplistic but round about way, and to go one step further jabbing IGF-1LR3 dose not make the process quicker for many reasons the main one it is not the IGF-1 found in muscle it will be systematic........


(cough!) Taught him everything he knows ... :whistling:


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

@KrisB

pmsl!!


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

thanks pscarb m8 answered it perfectly


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Hgh synth or natty will have the same effect only natty hgh will have a far better effect as its your own hgh..


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

But cause you pût more synth in u get more new muscle cells


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

zak1990 said:


> But cause you pût more synth in u get more new muscle cells


No you don't more is not better


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Little and often seem the key with peptides, so I've read........


----------

